# Mr W Kane



## Mr W Kane (Jul 26, 2005)

I am seeking information about the M.V Bowqueen when she hit a sandbank of Walton on Naze on 8/9/1965.4 people were lost including Capt Mc Grattan and his wife who was on board at the time.Any information about this incident would be greatly appreciated.Regards Bill Kane


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Bill.

From The Times, Thu, 09 Sep 1965:

SHIP CAPSIZES IN NORTH SEA GALE
SEVEN SURVIVORS: FOUR MISSING
Seven survivors of the crew of 11 were
picked up from the sea early today after
their ship, the Bowqueen, a 1,317-ton
sand carrier, capsized in a gale off
Clacton.
Four other people, believed to be the
captain, his wife, and two seamen, are
missing.
The Sunk light-vessel pilot boat,
stationed off the Thames Estuary, picked
up the seven survivors. Other craft in
the rescue area report no trace of the
Bowqueen, only a strong smell of oil
on the turbulent sea.
The vessel first sent out radio messages
that she had a heavy list in the vicinity
of the Gunfleet Spit. Later reports said
she had capsized and sunk.

Those who died:
Captain Patrick James McGrattan, of Millbrook, Southampton.
The captain's wife, Mrs. Edna Lillia McGrattan.
Able Seaman Maclean.
Able Seaman Meilak.

Some of those who survived:
Mate, Mr. Derek Edmond England, of Cardiff.
Chief engineer, Mr. C. Dorman.

In Jul 1966, acting master and four crew members of the Trinity House Pilot Vessel Pelorus received awards for gallantry from the Board of Trade (there is a photo of four of these men):
Mr. Revill, acting master.
Leading seaman Rowe.
Able Seamen Jackson, O'Donnell and Slack.

The Court of inquiry found the captain negligent in that the dredger was overloaded, her cargo was unevenly distributed and she shipped water through uncovered airpipes. The chief mate, Mr. Derek England, was criticized for the latter, though in general was considered a competent and reliable officer.

I can send you further details of articles if interested.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

From one Kane to another - your name caught my ery, and I did a search for your Bowqueen, and from a photo posted by yvoon, and subsequent comment she was raised and saw a few years more service, look here :

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=69560

If I can find anymore info I'll come back.

Regards Kenny 

( Would you know Co. Antrim ? )


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi!

Look at my post about the Bowqueen incident and I must add a further observation. I spelt Cliff Dorman name wrong. He was the Chief Engineer. Derek England was the Chief Officer who went Grey overnight. The report was wrong there were only THREE People lost. the fourth listed as missing was I who was home on leave at the time, but still listed on the Crew List. Cliff was the hero of the hour by staying in the Engine Room when the ship was so far healed over that he had to wedge himself in to keep the Generator and Main Engine running. Eventually because of the Fuel supply being Gravity fed everything stopped. I took over as Chief from Cliff when he retired. He lived in Benfleet and I used to visit him there. Mcgrattan I won't call him Skipper was a P*ssartist of the first order and was forever stoned out of his mind. On many occasions, Derek England would ask me to witness the state of him when he was incapacitated through drink. As Derek was the Chief Officer I could only leave the decision to him about assuming command but offered him my support. Cliff told me, they were all sat on the port side (as by that time she had healed over) and somebody went past them into the water (That could only have been Mcgrattan) as his Wife was still in their Cabin. That will tell you what sort of man he was (shades of the Titanic) Derek tried to get his Wife out of the Cabin but as the ship was over on her Starboard side and the Cabin door was now the Deckhead, he could not push the door up as she was lying on the door. He told me he will hear her screams for the rest of his life. There is no way that any blame could or should be pointed at Derek England. Derek was a Probation Officer in Cardiff, but must be retired now. I hope I have filled in some gaps. At the Inquiry I felt so sorry for the Mcgattan Children hearing their fathers reputation taken to pieces. 

Someone else was asking about the Fleet. The Bowbelle was the Dredger that ran over The Marchioness on the Thames killing all those youngsters. The Bowstar only worked the Bristol Channel. The East London base was at Leamouth Lane (Where Canary Wharf is now) The other base was at Battersea, so those Dredgers were built to go under the Thames Bridges.


----------



## winchester (Jan 5, 2013)

I am Barrie Mcgrattan son of Capt.Patrick James McGrattan.I agree with all you wrote about my father! I appreciate the efforts of the first officer who tried to save my mother however we know she would never have been happy without my father. Should you wish to contact me for further information you can ring me on 07733293057


----------



## KateE (Apr 8, 2015)

capital3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Look at my post about the Bowqueen incident and I must add a further observation. I spelt Cliff Dorman name wrong. He was the Chief Engineer. Derek England was the Chief Officer who went Grey overnight. The report was wrong there were only THREE People lost. the fourth listed as missing was I who was home on leave at the time, but still listed on the Crew List. Cliff was the hero of the hour by staying in the Engine Room when the ship was so far healed over that he had to wedge himself in to keep the Generator and Main Engine running. Eventually because of the Fuel supply being Gravity fed everything stopped. I took over as Chief from Cliff when he retired. He lived in Benfleet and I used to visit him there. Mcgrattan I won't call him Skipper was a P*ssartist of the first order and was forever stoned out of his mind. On many occasions, Derek England would ask me to witness the state of him when he was incapacitated through drink. As Derek was the Chief Officer I could only leave the decision to him about assuming command but offered him my support. Cliff told me, they were all sat on the port side (as by that time she had healed over) and somebody went past them into the water (That could only have been Mcgrattan) as his Wife was still in their Cabin. That will tell you what sort of man he was (shades of the Titanic) Derek tried to get his Wife out of the Cabin but as the ship was over on her Starboard side and the Cabin door was now the Deckhead, he could not push the door up as she was lying on the door. He told me he will hear her screams for the rest of his life. There is no way that any blame could or should be pointed at Derek England. Derek was a Probation Officer in Cardiff, but must be retired now. I hope I have filled in some gaps. At the Inquiry I felt so sorry for the Mcgattan Children hearing their fathers reputation taken to pieces.
> 
> Someone else was asking about the Fleet. The Bowbelle was the Dredger that ran over The Marchioness on the Thames killing all those youngsters. The Bowstar only worked the Bristol Channel. The East London base was at Leamouth Lane (Where Canary Wharf is now) The other base was at Battersea, so those Dredgers were built to go under the Thames Bridges.


Hi, I am Derek England's daughter, the Chief Officer on the Bowqueen when she sank in 1965. My own daughter was searching on the net for information about her grandfather, who sadly died in 2003, and came across these posts. I would be interested to hear from anyone who knew my father and also any information about the Bowqueen incident in 1965.


----------

